# Osciloscopio con la tarjeta de sonido



## guimar (Ene 27, 2006)

Hola. 
Se que existen programitas para simular con la tarjeta de sonido un osciloscopio.
Me podias indicar cuales son?
Y cual de ellos es el mejor?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 27, 2006)

Hola, yo utilizo el Oscilloscope for Windows v. 2.51

El cual tienes las siguientes caracteristicas: (Copia del archivo de ayuda)




> Oscilloscope for Windows uses the sound card as an analog-to-digital
> converter, providing complete oscilloscope and spectrum analyzer
> functionality in Windows95 environment.
> 
> ...



Y como se puede redistribuir, entonces lo adjunto al mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## AGIO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola, yo he comenzado hace poco a buscar como hacerlo. El software no es mi problema, sino el hardware limitador. El circuito que aprendí en la facultad de entrada de un osciloscopio es muy parecido al de esta página

http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html

La cuestión es que al simularlo no obtengo los resultados que busco y la verdad tampoco sé que voltajes maneja una placa de sonido. Con el esquemático de esta página obtengo justamente el recorte en los 12 V que dan los diodos, pero la verdad es que no sé si con 12 volts la placa ya se quemó. Estoy tratando de reducir la tensión reemplazando los 12 volts por 1 volt, ya que no recuerdo donde leí que la señal de entrada a la placa de sonido no puede superar el volt. La cuestión es que el diodo superior permite el paso de más de un volt y estoy tratando de averiguar como hago para que esto se corriga (es muy poco lo que supera). Es decir que el recorte no se produce en un volt exacto y no sé si eso se puede permitir. Cuando repase todo lo referente al diodo y encuentre una solución al tema la paso pero si alguién me ilumina acerca de si los valores a manejar son correctos, me harían un gran favor. 
Saludos,
Omar.


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola Omar, El problema es que el cátodo de D1 está referenciado a +12v. Referencialo a +1.2 voltios. 

La protección al negativo te puede producir un cierto recorte en el lado negativo de la señal ya que D2-R3 están conectado a tierra. Prueba coonectar R3 a -1 voltio.

Ojo con el interruptor X10... (S1), que multiplica por 10 la ganancia del op amp. con los valores mostrados en X1 divide entre dos y en X10 m8ltiplica por 5. Prueba cambiando R5 a 4.7k y R4 a 510 ohms. 

Lo ideal sería usar un osciloscopio bien calibrado y un generadoe de señales con más de 10 voltios P-P de salida para la puesta a punto. Usa, de ser posible señal triangular, para ver el punto de clipping o recorte.

Comentame los resultados.
Joaquín


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Otra cosa, las placas de sonido tienen un capacitor de acople en cada entrada. Hay que cortocircuitarlo para poder adquirir señales continuas.


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ojeando unos foros, he leido que se puede cosntruir un osciloscopio casero diseñando unas "pinzas" que se conecten a la tarjeta de sonido mediante un jack estero de 3.5 mm.
Las unicas pegas son la frecuencia máxima permitida por la tarjeta, asi como el voltaje maximo resistido por la entrada de audio (que para una SB16 esta en torno a unos 2 V me parece, aunque aun estoy buscando las especificaciones tecnicas).

Para poder meterle mayores voltajes, en alguna web se sugiere el uso de unos divisores de tension en la entrada de audio de la tarjeta.

La cuestion es... alguien ha conseguido hacer su propio osciloscopio con una tarjeta de sonido y podria explicar un poco mejor el procedimiento de fabricacion y uso?


----------



## mamorro (Sep 16, 2006)

Yo también estoy interesado.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 17, 2006)

Aquí tienes una explicación detallada de su construcción y algunos programas de ejemplo que están listos para usar:
http://pio9.com/22oscilo.htm

De todas formas, además de la limitación de los 44KHz, tienes que pensar en el riesgo que corres si algo sale mal y metes más tensión de la cuenta por la entrada de audio del PC.


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 17, 2006)

Si bueno, lo mas probable es ke intente utilizar un ordenador antiguo o algo asi.

De todas formas, esa web ya la habia visto. Mi primera duda fue ver como conectarlo todo al Jack masculino, aunke lo encontre en otra web
(Para el que le interese http://www.coloredhome.com/cablepc/cablepc0004.htm )
El problema es lo ke dices, la tension que soporte la tarjeta. Lo primero que tengo es que buscar las especificaciones tecnicas de la tarjeta, ya sea de una motherboard o una tarjeta suelta. 

Segun lo que oi comentar a alguien en un foro (no lo contrasté), una Sound Blaster 16 de las antiguas soporta unos 2V de pico. En ese caso, el diseño que hay en la web que adjunto nocturno seria incorrecto, pues los divisores de tension estan dispuestos para ir de 10 en 10, y tendria que ser una conexion hasta 2 V, otra hasta 4... como mucho poner una resistencia del doble para pasar de 4 a 8 y ahorrarse conexiones jack.

(Otra opcion que baraje fue utilizar una resistencia variable, pero no sabria como hacer una rosca para poner por fuera del dispositivo).

Entonces mi idea es hacer un dispositivo externo con 2 salidas hacia la tarjeta (line in y mic), y una entrada para el osciloscopio (si uso resistencia variable), o varias si utilizo el divisor de tension.

Dicho esto, las dudas que se me plantean son:
- ¿Como podria hacer una rosca para la caja de mi dispositivo para utilizar la resistencia variable?
- ¿Como hago una conexion a un jack hembra?
- ¿Para que sirve la conexion a mic? ¿No es suficiente con line in? Lo que yo entendi fue que funcionaban ambas, pero que mic admitia menor intensidad de corriente.
- Se habla de que debe ser un jack estereo para los 2 canales... pero las 2 pinzas, positivo y negativo, implican un solo canal. ¿Que paso con el otro? ¿Es para eso la entrada a mic, una pinza conectada a line in y la otra conectada a mic?
- ¿Estoy en lo correcto cuando digo que el divisor de corriente esta mal planteado si la tension maxima admitida por la tarjeta de sonido es menor de 10 V?

Gracias


----------



## tesorex (Ago 20, 2007)

hay un programa de osciloscopio que dice que funciona con la tarjeta de sonido,  como es posible?
te da para elejir el inPut de la tarjeta de sonido, la entrada del modem.. como lo conecto a mi circuito?

aqui les dejo el link de la pagina para que lo puedan ver..

http://es.geocities.com/desing_electronic/page11.html

ESTO ES LO Q DICE :
"
 Digital Oscilloscope v.3.01

 Programa que permite usar tu tarjeta de sonido como un osciloscopio

POR FAVOR AYÚDENME A USARLO... U COMO HACER UN CONECTOR PARA LA TARJETA DE SONIDO Y PARA EL  CIRCUITO..

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Ago 21, 2007)

si es posible.. 
la señal entra por el micrófono como si fuera una señal de voz, y a través de un "X" programa lo gráfica, eso si tene cuidado porque tiene ciertas restricciones de valores que se pueden medir!.

necesitas solo el programa y una pinza con la polaridad que te especifique!.


----------



## tesorex (Ago 22, 2007)

pero puede ser fatal para mi tarjeta de sonido si esque se introduce una señal muy grande o mas de de lo permitido no¿?


----------



## JV (Ago 22, 2007)

Si superas la tension que soporta es muy posible que te quedes sin tarjeta de sonido. Si mal no recuerdo era algo asi como 5Vpp, aunque en realidad depende de cada placa.

Saludos..


----------



## AGIO (Ago 5, 2008)

Bueno gente...después de dos años, me acordé de este post que había hecho en el foro...más vale tarde que nunca... Les comento mis resultados del proyecto.... ¡Me compré un osciloscopio!... busqué por mucho tiempo algo "seguro" para mi placa de sonido pero nunca encontré nada de esas características y además comencé a incursionar en otras cosas de un par de Mhz y me quedaba corto con la placa de sonido. Igualmente, lo primero que hice al comprarme el osciloscopio fue poner un generador de tonos en la pc y enchufar el osciloscopio...Los resultados para una SB Audigy SE... desde los 10 Hz comienza a reproducir fielmente con unos 600mV pico a pico (este nivel depende de la configuración que tengan los niveles de playback...hay que fijarse como están) y a los 18Khz comienza a decrecer gradualmente el nivel de la señal (no me fijé el "corte" o la frecuencia de -3dB...pero a los 18Khz comienza a decrecer la tensión-esto sin ecualizador ni nada en software más que el tono funcionando, sólo reproducción de sonido pura).  Por lo tanto, les puedo comunicar con esto que se necesitaría que los niveles de entrada si alguien realiza esta punta de prueba posteada, no superen los 300mV de pico (igualmente creo que puede aceptar bastante más). Otro tema aparte es que utilicé algunos programas que utilizan la placa de sonido como capturadora de datos y no "sonido" y anduvo bien, aunque sería recomendable que si uno quiere datos "buenos" habría que comprar una buena placa (M-audio es una marca reconocida en el campo y ESI también, hay más). Cualquier duda o cuestión no duden en preguntar si algo necesitan como medición. Saludos.


----------



## AGIO (Ago 7, 2008)

Corrigo datos que volví a testear hoy!

SALIDA PLACA DE SONIDO SOUND BLASTER LIVE AUDIGY SE = 1.75Volts pico! 

 Testeada con tono de 400Hz y quizás llege a 2Volts porque yo limite la salida WAV para evitar la saturación del amplificador hace un tiempo y el testeador de tonos no sé exactamente que control para el volumen utiliza.

 Es decir, 3,5~3.6 a 4 Volts pico a pico.... esto indica la cantidad máxima que emite la placa de sonido por su salida out. Yo, en lo personal, supondría que resiste lo mismo a la entrada, pero no sabría decirlo ya que esta placa, que por cierto es muy decepcionante ya que el procesamiento lo hace el procesador (por eso tan barata para ser SB), contiene la línea line in junto con mic in y se elige por soft...yo no me arriesgaría a más de 1Volt pico a pico y con miedo.... Si alguien consigue los datos "oficiales" de Sound Blaster, estaría bueno los publiquen. Otro dato de interés, para los amplificador integrados de audio, generalmente, más de 1volt pico a pico en su entrada, provoca saturación a la salida (recorte de cresta), quizás sea costumbre no más de 1Vpp. 

 Espero le sirva a alguien estos datos.Saludos.


----------



## lalex (Dic 18, 2008)

levanto, el post 


despues de tanto buscar encontre este osciloscopio 

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...cope/Scope_en.html&sl=en&tl=es&hl=es&ie=UTF-8


esta terriblee,, ahora lo q me faltaria es hacer un circuito de proteccion,,


encontre este circuito, pero es de otro osciloscopio... pero no tengo tengo idea de como funciona :S,, alguien q sepa sobre el tema?, y q me asegure q estoy funciona?


SB_Adapter: (proteccion)


Introducción:

Hay numerosos programas en la red para sacarle provecho a la tarjeta de sonido. Convirtiendo vuestro ordenador en un laboratorio con instrumentos como osciloscopio, generador de funciones, frecuencímetro, analizador de espectro etc.

La ventaja es clara: Podemos disponer de una instrumentación virtual a coste cero, pero eso si, con muchas limitaciones.

La limitación principal es el ancho de banda propio de la tarjeta de sonido 0 a 20 khz, y la baja precisión en las medidas de amplitud. Esto no se puede solventar, pero para muchas aplicaciones de baja frecuencia y si no tenemos otra cosa, puede ser asumible.

Otra limitación es el margen de amplitud que es capaz de dar o aceptar la tarjeta así como las impedancias de entrada y salida, y el riesgo de ocasionarle algún daño. Este último punto si es mejorable por medio de un circuito adaptador de impedancia que además amplíe el rango de tensiones admitidas y entregadas y proteja nuestra tarjeta.

Pensando en esto último, he hecho un circuito de muy bajo coste con las siguientes características:

· Ancho de banda de entrada y salida > 20khz
· Circuito de entrada con adaptador de impedancia capaz de soportar tensiones hasta 100 pp.
· Circuito de salida 50ohm capaz de entregar 12 v pp, con regulación de offset.



Funcinamiento:

En el esquema,  U1 y U2 son los amplificador de los canales 1 y 2 del osciloscopio. Por medio de sw1 y sw11 seleccionamos si la señal a medir queremos eliminarle la componente de continua. Sw2 y Sw12 seleccionan el rango de tensiones de entrada hasta 1v pp en una posición y 100v pp en la otra (aproximadamente según la tarjeta). Los trimer R2, R3, R12, R13 se han de ajustar, como más adelante comentaremos. Las señales de salida de estos operacionales se aplican a la entrada de micro de la tarjeta de sonido.

Por otro lado está U3 que amplifica la señal recibida por la tarjeta en modo generador de funciones. Los trimer R23 y 22 por medio de sw21 seleccionan el rango de la señal de salida hasta los limites de la tensión de alimentación. El potenciómetro RV25 es un ajuste de offset o ajuste de la componente de continua de la señal de salida.

La placa de circuito impreso y la parte de componentes están hechas con Protel SE99.

Ajuste:

El ajuste es sencillo, aplicamos una tensión continua de valor conocida (una pila de 1.5v valdrá) al canal 1, ponemos sw2 en la posición del trimer de 500k y ajustamos este hasta leer el valor correcto en el osciloscopio virtual. Seguimos el mismo proceso para el canal 2 ajustando R13, después hacemos lo mismo cambiando de posicion sw2 y sw12 y ajustando R2 y R12 teniendo en cuenta que la lectura ha de ser 100 veces menor.

Seguidamente y por medio de un programa generador de señales (de los que hay en los links) aplicamos la salida del generador de funciones a una de las entradas que acabamos de ajustar del osciloscopio. De un modo similar al anterior ajustamos R22 y R23 para dos rangos de x1 y x10 respectivamente en el generador de funciones.


----------



## lalex (Dic 18, 2008)

estube viendo el tuto de amp op

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm

y dice q (R4+R5)/R4= Ganancia

esta bnn,, aora remplazamos

Ganancia= (R4+R5)/R4==> Ganancia= (1K+10k)/1K ===> Ganancia= 11

entonces,, el amp op estaria aumentando la Vi= 11  veces,,

buenoo aora viene la otra parte,, donde estan los potes de R3=500k(divide por 1) y R2=5k(divide por 100)

buenooo aora lo q tendria q hacer es multiplicar la ganancia antes calculada,, con esta esta etapaa...

nos qedaria asii :

Vo= [(Vi.R23)/(R1+R23)]. *[(R4+R5)/R4]* -----> esa era la ganancia q habiamos calculado antes q era= 11

entonces:

-vamos a poner como ejemplo 100v, q dice q mas o menos eso se banca este circuito!... y vamos a elegir el caso de   R2= 5k, para q me divida el voltaje de entradaa... NToncess!

Vo=  [(100v.500K)/(1,5M)].11

entonces,, como esta multiplicando.. lo puedo pasar,,

Vo= (500K/1.5M).11.100v


Vo= (0,333).(11).(100v)


Vo= 366,6 V

en conclusion,,, me parte la compu al medio :S

jejeee,

mi pregunta es... algo hice mal? seguro q si...

espero q puedan ayudarme,,


Salu2


----------



## lalex (Dic 20, 2008)

perdon por subir el postt,,



pero necesito q alguien me diga si sirve esta placa.. 



qizas q en la semana se la muestre a mi profe,, y me pregunte,, cualqier cosa si tengo información sobre el circuito, les aviso



desde ya gracias !



Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (Dic 21, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> despues de tanto buscar encontre este osciloscopio
> 
> http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...cope/Scope_en.html&sl=en&tl=es&hl=es&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


tienes razon de los mejores que he visto.

Para muchas aplicaciones el circuito de proteccion puede consistir unicamente en dos diodos 1n4148 puestos en antiparalelo, y un simple divisor resistivo que tenga varias escalas seleccionadas con un conmutador.
He provado por encima la grabadora y no me funciona, aunque reconozco que que le dedicado muy poco tiempo.


----------



## lalex (Dic 21, 2008)

mas o menos entiendo lo q me dices...


peroo.. tendras un esquema por ahi?


----------



## pepechip (Dic 22, 2008)

este tendria escala x1, escala x2 y aproximadamente escala x10.
Ademas te sirve incluso para poder graduar la escala de la tension de entrada, ya que cuando veas que te recorta la señal es porque tienes entre 0,6 y 0,7v


----------



## transistonio (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola estimados amigos.

Les cuento que yo tambien al igual que ustedes estoy buscando un software simulador de de osciloscopio para la computadora.

Yo necesito este software como herramienta de reparaciones de artefactos electronicos ( televisores, equipos sonido, dvd), principalmente para medir señales de diferentes frecuencias en estos mismos.

Lo que no se es que si se necesita alguna interface para conectar a la computadora o la señal entra directo a la pc por la entrada de audio, tengo miedo que se estropee mi computadora.

porfavor amigos les pido puedan ayudarme y asesorarme a elegir el software indicado para este caso mio. y que caracteristicas necesita la pc para trabajar bien.

gracias, de antemano por toda la ayuda que me puedan dar.

atte. transistonio
Harry Quinteros
Arequipa-Perú


----------



## transistonio (Feb 13, 2009)

servira este software para medir las señales de frecuencia de los circuitos electronicos? o solo mide señales de audio,  

o las señales de frecuencia son lo mismo que señales de audio.  al fin y al cabo son señales? o son cosas diferentes.

gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola, transistonio 

segun lo que se es que las señales de frecuencia son en alterna, entonce como primera medida tenes qe saber en que tipo de corriente estas trabajando ac/dc.

con respecto al audio si viaja como señales de frecuencia 


PD: aver si ago algo


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Si tenés que poner un limitador, depende de la potencia que manejes. Ahí arriba tenés varios datos sobre lo que podría soportar una tarjeta de sonido en la entrada.
Te serviría para cualquier señal, mientras no pase de 18 o 20 khz (frecuencia) (depende de la calidad de tu tarjeta).
Si necesitás mas prestaciones te recomiendo un osciloscopio USB. Yo estoy pensando en hacer, o adquirir uno.


----------



## transistonio (Abr 28, 2009)

osciloscopio por entrada USB ? pero como es eso, por favor explicame un poquito amigo. es una interface que se conecta a entrada USB?

gracias.


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO (May 13, 2009)

buenas noches 

mi ideaa seriaa un transductor de analogico a digital y un pic o un tic que tradusca lo del conversor y se pueda conectar por puerto serie o usb

esa seria mi ideaa 


peroo me parece que conviene comprar unoo ya que la medida es exacta 



saludoss 

atte Lucas gallardo


----------



## foso (Jun 25, 2009)

mi idea es conseguirse una pequeña RAM, como las que vienen en las placas de video o memoria. Yo tenia una placa mas o menos vieja y traia como 8 modulos (CI) de RAM , no me acuerdo cuanto traen de memoria pero con uno alcanza y sobra para el osciloscopio. Ademas las RAMs son muy rapidas de acceder y grabar, a diferencia de las ROMs.

Luego para pasarlo a la PC no se necesita tanta velocidad, se puede hacer la medicion y unos segundos despues (exagerando) pasar la información a la PC. Puerto paralelo, serie, USB, no importa porque no hace falta tanta velocidad. 

Si el osciloscopio es de 8 bits se puede usar puerto paralelo. Estas RAMs que encontré por ahi creo que tenía 256k posiciones de un byte cada una (8 bits) . Solamente poner un PIC para controlar la RAM y listo. Ha y un buen ADC tipo FLASH. Este último creo que es o mas caro.


----------



## shoker4 (Jun 29, 2009)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> estube viendo el tuto de amp op
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm
> 
> ...



Hola lalex, tienes un pequeño error en la fórmula que te llevo a ese resultado:

Vo= [(Vi.R23)/(R1+R23)]. [(R4+R5)/R4] -----> esa era la ganancia q habiamos calculado antes q era= 11

Cuando pasas Vi al otro término, pasa multiplicando a todo el término, no solo a R23, o sea queda así:

Vo= [R23/(R1+R23)].Vi.[(R4+R5)/R4]

Entonces, cambia mucho el cálculo,

Con R2=5K  R3=500K  R1=1,5M  Vi=100V

Vo=[5k/(5K+1,5M).100v]
Vo= 0,3322v

Multiplicamos por la ganacia del amplificador operacional que es de 11 y no da:

Vo= 0,3322.11
Vo= 3,654v

Y 3,654v ess lo que recibe directamente la placa de sonido, teniendo en cuenta que las placas de sonido promedio reciben como máximo 4 a 6v dependiendo de marca y calidad, estamos dentro del rango seguro. Personalemnte le daría un poquito más de margen, al menos que conozca cuanto recibe la placa de sonido como máximo.

Suerte y espero haberte ayudad


----------



## shoker4 (Jun 29, 2009)

Los esquemas posteados por Lalex estan muy buenos, aunque yo modificaría un poco el divisor de tensíon. Agregaría una o varias escalas más, por ejemplo X10 y X50 para reducir el rango de error utilizando X100 solamente, en lugar de trimpots colocaría resistencias fijas de 1% para mejorar la presición, esto último lo haría ya que tenemos bastante impresición debido a la tolerancia de la placa de sonido en si misma.Esta desviación la podemos corregir con el programa que utilicemos para visualizar la señal entrante en nuestro circuito, pero el margen de calibración que no da no es muy amplio.

Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es que toda placa de sonido incorpora en sus entradas filtros de continua que son unos simples condensadores, con solo quitarlos solucionamos ese inconveniente y en su lugar utilizamos el del circuito.

A pesar que tengo osciloscopio este tema esta muy interesante, empesaré a trabajar en algunos circuitos a ver si podemos mejorar la limitación actual de este tipo de osciloscopio -----> 20KHz como máximo   

Pronto estaré con algunas cosas nuevas

Saludos


----------



## Leaiava (Jul 15, 2009)

Pero si la placa de sonido muestrea a 44K más de 20K de ancho de banda no podes tener...


----------



## ALEXA (Abr 22, 2010)

hola a todos era que alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar u orientar en un pequeño proyecto que tengo en la uni 
Diseñar un instrumento virtual en el cual se use una PC para analizar la información que se
obtiene como producto de la medición, específicamente usando el Software matemático Scilab
5.2.1 o una versión superior
Los instrumentos virtuales a implementar son:
Grupo 1: Osciloscopio
Grupo 2: Voltímetro Digital
Grupo 3: Analizador de distorsión
Grupo 4: Analizador de espectro
Grupo 5: Medición de impedancia
Grupo 6: Contadores Universales
si alguien sabe como realizar o sabe de alguna pagina porfa me ayudan.. tengo otro proyecto tambien que es fabricar ferrita si alguno tiene el procediemitno para hacerla porfa me dice.. GRACIASSSSSSS


----------



## Nillo (May 9, 2010)

Os dejo por aqui un buen sofware para pc que se puede utilizar como osciloscopio o como generador de funciones.
Se llama VA (Visual Analyser) y te permite generar varios tipos de señales a la frecuencia que quieras usando el puerto de audio.

esta bastante currado, eso si, para usarlo como osciloscopio con la tarjeta de sonido yo pondria a la entrada una etapa de protección que limite la tensión y recorte los posibles picos de tensión...

http://www.sillanumsoft.org/download.htm


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

No hace mucho utilice este http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/scope_en, es libre y se asemeja mucho a uno real. Como dice mi profesor: "es a prueba de dummies".


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 3, 2010)

Algun circuito que se adapte a la tarjeta de sonido????

 lo digo por el enlace que pongo abajo...

http://translate.google.es/translat...s&u=http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/sb/dcwithsb.htm

explican los circuitos internos de algunas tarjetas y con las modificaciones se acercan al 1% de precision, pero rediseñando el line-in y quitando los condensadores

Yo tengo en un cajon la awe64 ct5420, pero el tl074 es smd, a ver como me las ingenio con esas modificaciones.En la salida tiene un TDA1517p que en la epoca se podian poner altavoces sin amplificar hasta 2x2Wrms creo.
Si alguien encuentra mas paginas como esta que las postee...Y sobre todo para la awe64 o mas modelos de soundblaster...

Un saludo.


----------



## arias887 (Abr 11, 2011)

Holas a todos....
Adivinen que????....

Tengo 4 osciloscopios virtuales...
  1-El "Christian".
  2-El "VA".
  3-El "For Windows".
  4-El "Zelscope".

El 2 y el 3 funcionaban bien en Win7 [x64] y el 1 funcionaba cuando le daba la gana, se abria, pensaba un ratico y aveces funcionar por que se bloqueaba...

Tonces...

Formatie mi portatil y le puse Win7 [x86] con la esperanza de mejorar la compativilidad de muchos de mis programas y ,por lo tanto, su funcionamiento....
Muchos funcionaron, pero estos tres... ni hablar...

El 1° (el del tal Chistian) funciono la preimera ves y ya nunca jamas lo volvio a hacer...
El 2° (VA) abre la ventanita esa de presentación y no pasa de ahi, se bloquea...
El 3° (el for windows) abre normal, pero cuando le doy "play"... se bloquea...
El 4° (Zelscope) igual que el 3°...

Por lo tanto, ya no "tengo" osciloscopio...

Si algudo de ustedes tiene aluguna solución o sugerencia, se lo agradeceria mucho...


----------



## nandotronica (May 3, 2011)

Hola amigos! Tengo esta punta de protección para el osciloscopio de pc con tarjeta de sonido.
Abajo anexé la figura X10X100 que es el circuito de la punta.
Alguien podria explicarme como funciona.
Por o que veo los diodos limitarian el voltaje de entrada a 0,7v, las R por un lado limitan la corriente de entrada y las otras me dividen el voltaje de entrada x10 y por 100, puede ser?
O estoy errado?
Gracias a quienes opinen.


----------



## Omare (Jun 6, 2012)

Si hermano todo lo que dices es para eso pero te respondo lo del diodo es para que cuando te pases de voltaje el diodo protege la tarjeta de sonido


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

Omare dijo:


> Si hermano todo lo que dices es para eso pero te respondo lo del diodo es para que cuando te pases de voltaje el diodo protege la tarjeta de sonido




Correcto, los diodos tienen que tener entre bornes una tensión minima para que entren en conducción, cuando se alcanza esta tensión los diodos conducen y el circuito se protege bloqueandose. Hay dos en antiparalelo para que funcione sea cual sea la polaridad de la entrada.

Las resistencias son una atenuación, control de ganancia o como lo quieras llamar, para evitar saturaciones en la lectura.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenos días. Estáis contestando a un tema que tiene más de un año,.
Y aparte de eso ... ¿Habéis mirado con detenimiento el esquema?
¿Creéis que tal como está funcionaría?   raro, raro

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días. Estáis contestando a un tema que tiene más de un año,.
> Y aparte de eso ... ¿Habéis mirado con detenimiento el esquema?
> ¿Creéis que tal como está funcionaría?   raro, raro
> 
> Sal U2



Bueno, quizá no sea lo mas ortodoxo contestar a temas que tienen tanto tiempo. Personalmente he visto como en algunos casos estos temas se reavivan, si el usuario nandotrónica contesta, tiene sentido,(Puede que su duda nunca fuese despejada), si no , dejaremos que se hunda. En este caso creo que es legítimo ya que se ofrece una respuesta y no una redundancia.

En cuanto a la punta, es posible que sí funcione así, la entrada de mi frecuencimetro tiene una configuración parecida, diodos protectores y divisor de tensión para la ganancia.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenos días, sin entrar en exquisiteces técnicas, lo normal es que la resistencia de 100k esté en serie con el "Vivo" de la señal, el hecho de ponerla en serie con la señal de masa... pues eso, sin comentarios.
Ni a los de "ACME" se les ocurriría ponerla así "Corre-Caminos tiene mucha experiencia con este tipo de cosas  "
Tampoco conocemos la impedancia de entrada al osciloscopio por lo que no podemos evaluar si 100k es un valor optimo y cuanto error nos introducirá en la medida.
Lo normal, en las Sondas Atenuadoras para osciloscopio, es poner una resistencia en serie con la entrada y en paralelo con esta resistencia se pone un pequeño Condensador Variable para ajustar la sonda, esto es una buena práctica independientemente del Ancho de Banda de la Sonda.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2012)

No sé, dice que la tiene. Lo que no sé es de donde la ha sacado.

Efectivamente la R de 100K está un poco fuera de lugar y en lo del condensador tienes razón, las puntas de mi osciloscopio lo llevan. Pero sí es cierto que he visto cosas similares en algunos montajes.

Saludos.


----------

